# Rocks



## neonchick (Jul 22, 2013)

In barred rocks is there any genetics I should be aware of?????


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My three girls I've had since day old chicks. They'll be 4 yrs old next May. No problems at all with them. They have been my most hardy breed consistently. Good layers. If you're looking for a breed that will go broody though, none of mine have ever been broody. My Australorp and Ameraucana have been very broody. Barred Rocks are very friendly. My Tillie Sue will stay with me rain or snow just to keep me company. Loves to be held too. I love my Barred Rocks. Good chickens.


----------

